# Nora Balling Nacktfoto



## Snoopy (21 Mai 2017)

Servus zusammen,

gestern lief eine Doku über Modern Talking im Fernsehen. Unweigerlich mußte ich bei der Ex von Thomas Anders auch daran denken das mal Nacktfoto von Nora Balling veröffentlicht wurde - hat der guten damals wenig ausgemacht so viel ich weiss.

Hat dieses Foto jemand?

Danke vorab.


----------



## addi1305 (22 Mai 2017)

Nora Balling (Anders) nackt - Bravo 29-1987 (1x) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------

